

Freedom-loving laptop discovered how to make Intel CPUs boot witho closed firmware - ogcricket
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2860446/this-freedom-loving-laptop-discovered-how-to-make-intel-cpus-boot-without-closed-firmware.html

======
me_anony_mouse
I bet the people over at me.bios.io will be excited.

